# Debut on the 475 + Vid



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey guys

Picked up the new Stealth 475 early in the week and finally got out for a paddle yesty from 5-7pm. RUnning around like a blue ass fly lately so was nice to stretch the arms again on a Yak

Im very happy customer, the things I wanted (easy to load and carry, reasonable speed, rod tube) didnt let me down. I may give a comparison to other yaks down the track given more time but seems too early at this stage.

I went for a 10km paddle from Silver Beach in Botany Bay, out through the heads into some decent late afternoon chop, caught some runners in, took shelter near the monuments and tried for some squid (no good, but really like the relaxed comfort for sitting side saddle and drifting as the sun set) and then back out into the bay to the car. Trolled a HB around and pulled in several large Tailor which I couldn't be bothered keeeping, but it was good to get some fish slapping on the deck! .

Hitting the surf over the weekend hopefully.























































Steve


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Lovely looking machine Steve.
It will look great with a yellow tail hanging out of that hatch.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> Lovely looking machine Steve.
> It will look great with a yellow tail hanging out of that hatch.


Have to be friggin' big yellow tail Kerry. I think that hatch holds about 1.7 m long fish. 

trev


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh man what a choice colour! I can see you trolling to work and back from silver beach once the bay kings show up this season


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice looking ride.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!
Looks fast just sitting on the beach.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice Stevie, make no contact with Indiedog he has a fetish for drills and fibreglass. I hope you spilt a small amount of blood on the new yak to seal in the mojo   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

How much it is for one of those fine looking yaks?

is anyone able to post a link to a website?

Cheers Brolans


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

http://kayakspecialists.com.au/kayak-fi ... ofisha-475

Steve, as you know I'm watching closely. I suspect that this model could become the most popular upgrade at Stealth. Very keen to tag along some paddles to make comparison.

You are a trend setter. ;-)


----------



## pcbang (Dec 4, 2012)

hey stevie, nice work mate, she is so SHINY get some marks on it would u LOL 
we will have to go for a paddle one day!!

p,s kazkazi is better hehehe


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh I wish I was gentler with my kayaks. I would get one of these sleek fibreglass ski's if I was!
Top looking ride. I hope you do get a king that hangs out of the fish box!


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

AJD said:


> Oh I wish I was gentler with my kayaks. I would get one of these sleek fibreglass ski's if I was!
> Top looking ride. I hope you do get a king that hangs out of the fish box!


Ditto that! Loooove the speed, the look, the design... But alas my heavy handed style means I might have to stick with tuppa ware!

Nice boat


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

AJD the fibreglass yaks are tougher than you think. Looks like a nice ride stevie.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Stevie, let me know when you decide to sell it to buy something else. I'll take it if your hands.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Every time I see a picture of one these stealth's I often think it would be nice to have a reason to own one.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

koich said:


> Every time I see a picture of one these stealth's I often think it would be nice to have a reason to own one.


We all have this reason, don't we? :shock:


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Boys

Yep, very happy with the choice. Its really the weight class that's the winner, the one reason I went the 475 over the 575. Honestly, the 575 was VERY tempting as I enjoy paddling over distance, and although Im not a weakling, Ive realised the difference of a 20-22Kg Yak to a 26-28Kg over the past few years, is the ability to carry on my shoulder compared to using a cart over a 100m. Not sure why theres only one handle mid section on the left...would have been good to have on both sides for loading/lifting but no biggy.

Dru, mate more than happy to catch up for a paddle and a swapsies soon and stretch the arms. Jim is keen too huh.

Mr X, yeah I have a hopeless habit, but pretty sure the 475 Ill stick with for sometime, seems to tick the right boxes. Keen for another beer up Coffs next year! Ill have to come to to Longy sometime.

Occy, mate I was running out of colour choice when I ordered...Dennis is selling these like hotcakes! I do like the Lt Blue however.

Pcbang, mate the Dorado is an awesome Yak, I didn't talk it up for no reason, you'll be killing it on that machine. Today offshore when the southerly hit me, I missed it, one thing it does better than any other yak is push into wind and swell.

Indiedog, yeah mate might add some bling, but happy to just enjoy the paddle and troll some HB's around for a while. Snapper season and the need for a sounder might change that. I have suction mounts for the Handheld GPS and GoPro which stick like nails on fibreglass, so no need as yet.

Went out in the surf today, which was tiny and didnt get a good test run, so went for a paddle south and the southerly hit me (bloody Seabreeze got it wrong again, an hour early), got blown to buggery! Long paddle back. Video to follow...

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Steve I was speaking to dennis about the handle config at the demo day and its all about the weight. Each handle weighs 300gms. So to keep the weight down (which is part of what the pro fisha is about) there are some cut backs.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

pcbang said:


> hey stevie, nice work mate, she is so SHINY get some marks on it would u LOL
> we will have to go for a paddle one day!!
> 
> p,s kazkazi is better hehehe


Oh yeah. Had to be said. Mate, you can NOT go wrong on the Kaz. Better at the time than any Stealth. But the new generation? Maybe we need to playa bit.

Mate I drive a 20yo Porsche 928. Now a modern 911 or even the Cayman, is theoretically better. But you know what? The 928 is irreplaceable. And has some class that the modern Porsche can't match. So there is no lack of street cred in the Kaz. No lack of performance. And some of us will stick with the proven. Note that I have not yet been able to commit to a Stealth order. :? Doesn't mean I can't respect the proven, AND the bleeding edge.

I like them all. And these new Stealths... Wow.


----------



## AndyM75 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed I shall be taking delivery of one of these in the UK early next year I have been torn between the 475 and 575 I could just about squeeze a 575 in my garage but I think it will be a bit of a chore and would end up damaging it on the walls and doors but as I weigh 14.5 stone around 94kg and 6ft I think the 475 will be fine cant wait


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

dru said:


> pcbang said:
> 
> 
> > hey stevie, nice work mate, she is so SHINY get some marks on it would u LOL
> ...


Not wrong, The Kaz yaks are bloody well made, and suited to touring the open ocean in varying weather conditions. With the deep seating and rounded hull shape (lots of waterline), that's what they are designed for and do it well. Comparing to the new Stealth range is a bit pointless as they are much more of a Ski design, with the high seating and flatter bottom's and they do what they are designed for bloody well too, accelerate fast, catch waves, but still fun to paddle over distance. I wanted a lighter yak with a rod tube, for light surf entries, and was happy to drop some Waterline for it. Horses for courses.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

AndyM75 said:


> Very nice indeed I shall be taking delivery of one of these in the UK early next year I have been torn between the 475 and 575 I could just about squeeze a 575 in my garage but I think it will be a bit of a chore and would end up damaging it on the walls and doors but as I weigh 14.5 stone around 94kg and 6ft I think the 475 will be fine cant wait


Mate Im 6'1" and I had to bring the peddles back one notch, plently of room for somebody taller than me.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Buggered if I can work out how to embed this Youtube video ARGH!!!






Mod edit - fixed


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Looked like a lot of fun until the Southerly hit Steve, nice to know she's capable of handling the surprises Seabreeze dishes up from time to time.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "pretty sure the 475 Ill stick with for sometime, seems to tick the right boxes. Keen for another beer up Coffs next year! Ill have to come to to Longy sometime."


Yep, ticks all boxes. Should handle the Longy surge OK.

Those Coffs snapper will be nervous (as will the barmaids at the fishos, and Swedish backpackesses at the camp ground)


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Suss double entendres seem to be coming a little too easily for me lately, but here goes...I am so sticking my rods in your tube next time we launch from the beach.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Tom, if there were Swedish backpackers (female that is) Id beach the Yak and stay in!!! . Im not sure any fish has been nervous around me :lol:

Mark you stay away from my tube, separate tents thats for sure :twisted:


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Had a good paddle of the 475 today in varying conditions. Not worth a separate post, and due to lack of fish I may join a paddling forum and leave you guys alone :lol: you can see me use the F word when I realise the 'Snapper' is a Sgt.Baker :twisted:

Took some footage of the 475 set up. No FF as yet...still deciding whether I want to bother...


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Shame about the fishing, nice conditions to be out though. I'm going to have a go in the morning. No new yak, but a sexy new car in my possession...
Had a bugger of a time fitting my old racks on this afternoon.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ill help you out mate, Ill take that new car off your hands and you can have my Yak. You'll be pulling in Rock Cod before you know it.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

What's that thing you have strapped on the front of the yak, a porta potty?

Have you ever paddled a Evo 465 , I'd just like to know if the 475 is as stable .

Thanks Killer.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Killer, 
HAHA mate its a Camelbak water thingy, seemed to fit there nicely under the cord. Its the 'unbottled' version that I take backpacking in daypack but suits the yak. In other thread I was thinking of a PFD with water but this seems to work OK.
http://shop.camelbak.com/2012-unbottle- ... 10_cl_1908

Havent been on a 465 mate sorry. Its not as stable as the BFS or Dorado Ive had previously but honestly you get used to it pretty quick, and its a hell of a lot easier to load. Looking at the 465 Hull shape, Im guessing the 465 is fraction more stable (more waterline) but not as surfable (475 has the flatter hull). Also what people need to consider is 'secondary stability' which the 475 has plenty of...you can ride the rails if you have the skill (me being average in this). Wikipedia:

*Primary and secondary stability
Primary (sometimes called initial) stability describes how much a boat tips, or rocks back and forth when displaced from level by water movement or paddler weight shifts. Being based on the paddler's movement, it is mostly a subjective notion. Secondary (final) stability describes how readily a boat capsizes. Primary stability is often a big concern to a beginner, while secondary stability matters both to beginners and experienced travelers, as it is a physical attribute of their boat. Both primary stability and secondary stability increase as the boat's volume (i.e. buoyancy) is distributed away from its center line.*


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Stevie, 
I had know idea what it was & being a Plumber that was the fist thing that came to mind . 
I've paddled the evo & loved it. 
Looks like I'll have to give the 475 a go, its a lot lighter witch is a big plus , as I paddle the Barracuda , But I just love that big fish hatch in the Stealth Kayaks, Every things in front of you, less turning around. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Noice one Stevie, 
Must make the trip out that way again for a paddle................................


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice Sergeant Baker.
Even nicer rashie!
You are making me jealous.

What's a 475?


----------

